# Ghost Guns?



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I had been a little cloudy on the whole "Ghost Gun" thing till now. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ghost-guns-law-enforcement-officials-worried-article-1.2871707


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They forget to mention that these kits are worthless without having a complete lower receiver and thay do require background checks and have the serial numbers. Just another way to mislead the public !!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ha, the gun that is shown in the article wouldn't even function without the missing receiver. Law enforcement in Volusia county is worried? They must not know much about guns. Fortunately, with the recent media debacle over polling, I don't think anyone is listening to them, and yet again, they have it wrong.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, no receiver and also none of those "30 caliber magazine clips that disperse 30 bullets in 1/2 a second". (According to a knowledgeable California politician).

:m16:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

what a bunch of dumb asses

those are just replacement parts

the lower receiver is the serialized part of the weapon,and the way it is listed once it is sold determines what the lower can be mad into. i.e. rifle,pistol etc.

they need to do some research before they write and article

the parts that are actually known as "ghost guns" are the 80% lower receivers that the purchaser must finish milling them selves are what has been nick named "ghost guns"

these by law do not require a serial number because they are being built by the person who will be using it,and cannot be resold or even given away to friends or family (as per the law) because it doesnt have the required serial number and other stampings that is required for manufactures to put on their serialized parts to be able to be legally sold.

just got to love the ignorant anti-gun liberals smh


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> They forget to mention that these kits are worthless without having a complete lower receiver and thay do require background checks and have the serial numbers. Just another way to mislead the public !!!


Yes its all part of the narrative of gun control. The liberals skew the facts behind the partly true aspects of the spin they want to foment. And the lemmings eat it all up. And say yes we need more gun control. There ought to be some penalty for false reporting of facts when in fact there is a serial number attached to every weapon. They are simply lying in a camouflaged way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I believe the "ghost guns" are made with a 80% lower. I haven't really research it but i know that AR lowers and 1911 frames (also a lower type configuration) can be bought without going through an FFL. They \need to be finished by the buying individual. I believe that they require some holes to be drilled, what else I'm not sure. They have no serial number or caliber markings.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If that is so, the article above was still misleading because it was only showing a regular parts kit without a lower receiver of any type. I have seen the lower receivers you are talking about and wondered how they could sell them without a FFL


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting read of all commentators.

When in doubt I go here ... https://www.atf.gov/resource-center/docs/atf-p-5300-4pdf/download

AKA: THE GUN CONTROL ACT OF 1968 TITLE 18, UNITED STATE CODE, CHAPTER 44

Also review you individual state laws.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Without reading through the GCA I believe that it isn't considered a gun until it is 81% done. I've thought about getting one and trying it out but after thinking it through, the company that makes and ships to you would have all your pertinent information. I'm aware of at least one company being raided by the ATF and records confiscated. What ever became of the case I am not sure but would think given the fact that others are now selling them that the case was dropped. I'm sure we can all relax(COUGH) now that Trump will be in power.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a buddy that has done 2 80% conversions. They turned out great!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A gun without a firing pin is just a pipe! However a pipe with a wooden handle is a fancy yote whacker.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, did he use serialized lower receivers ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, did he use serialized lower receivers ?


No I don't believe so. The 80% lowers come without em I believe.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What will he do if stopped by an official and no serial number ? could go to jail


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> What will he do if stopped by an official and no serial number ? could go to jail


No idea, I know zero about them so I won't even try to act like I do. ????

Best of luck to him I guess?!....

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you need a serial # on it the company that distributes them would surely I hope address that in the instructions to finish it.


----------

